# 2-5 orange beach



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

got there at 6: 00 in the morning using dead shrimp. caught 1 pompano, 1 giant red, and 3 black drums. All were released but the pompano.


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice catch, Hard to beat Pomps and shorts in Feb!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice!!


----------



## WickedWaze (Feb 9, 2012)

Great catch!


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Good catch , looks like you were across the road from our condo there !! Can't wait to get back down next week !


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

nice catch, its logan from bailey


----------



## justinho678 (Dec 10, 2009)

logan who?


----------



## tuan850 (Dec 19, 2007)

+1 ray .nice catch!!! thats one sexy foot.


----------



## logan88 (Feb 9, 2012)

logan barwick,we talked about fishing like every morning out front of the schol


----------

